# Rotary Tables



## JayBob (Apr 15, 2015)

What do you guys recommend for a rotary table for the PM932 size mills?

I've had my eye on this 6" from Grizzly for a little while now, for about $355 shipped.  It just went on sale for a shipped price of about $322.  I remember reading a post where (I believe it was) Ray who said he used a 6" and it was fine.  He posted a link to it, but it's been perpetually out of stock for as long as I've been looking for it.

Here's the link to the Grizzly:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H7527

Any problems you guys see with it?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like a good deal. I recall others buying that set & were happy with it.

I have a PM45 (predecessor to the PM932 & same base machine). I purchased a 6" Rutland branded RT (made by Vertex) in that same style. IMO the 6" was too small. With the 6" Yuasa style RT the handwheel dial wouldn't clear the table to mount the RT on the middle table slot. If I used the 6" RT on the outer slot or used a riser it would have been fine but I didn't like that.

I went with an 8" Vertex which fits perfect IMHO, just enough clearance so the handwheel assy doesn't interfere with the edge of thale mounting on the middle slot. Glad I went with the 8" Vertex (Taiwan) RT. The extra room really makes a difference.

Here's how close it is with my 8" Vertex mounted on the middle slot:


















With that said, I recommend an 8" RT. Matt sells the 8" Vertex RTs, that's where I got mine. Lucky I did not take a loss with my 6" ordeal. I choose not to go with the PhaseII type as I heard they leak oil in the vertical position.


----------



## JayBob (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Do you remember what the price from Matt was?


----------



## darkzero (Apr 15, 2015)

Sorry, my case was different so I have no idea what he sells them for. He did have them listed on ebay so if he still does that will give you an idea.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 15, 2015)

darkzero said:


> I choose not to go with the PhaseII type as I heard they leak oil in the vertical position.


I have an 8" rotary table from Tormach and I believe that it is a rebranded Phase II.  Not only do they leak oil in the vertical position but if you use coolant, they fill with coolant.  I tried replacing the OEM oil with a high viscosity "motor honey" type product but it still leaks.  

Maybe if I did what I did with my Brush Hog mower; mix 90 wt. lube 50-50 with lithium grease.  I did that some thirty years ago and still no sign of a leak.

That still won't solve the problem of coolant ingress though.  Some time when I feel like taking on a project, I'll put an O ring seal around the perimeter.


----------



## Bray D (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a 932, and after some discussion with darkzero, I opt'd for the 8" Vertex as well. I've been more than happy with the table. It feels tight and smooth. I haven't used it for any precision work yet, but it's been a pleasure working with it thus far. I'd like to pick up a chuck for it sometime too.


----------



## catoctin (Apr 16, 2015)

I also went with the Vertex based on darkzero's recommendation in December.  It was also purchased from Matt.


----------



## JayBob (Apr 16, 2015)

Do you remember the price from Matt?


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 16, 2015)

I also went with a Vertex 8" because of darkzero's recommendations. I had considered a Chinese one from utoole, but the Vertex was only about a hundred bucks more.  I have not used it yet, but it operates smoothly and does seem very nice.  It is well worth the money, I think.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 16, 2015)

I purchased the Vertex from Matt as well.   A friend purchased an 8" knock off PHII... it seems slick and smooth... yet it is not made near as well.

The issues above about leaking out lub oil... and ingesting coolant... would be a deal killer for me on the PHII unit... Glad I have the Vertex.  
Note that the PHII cranks around a little slicker when it is filled with oil... yet when one gets the (considerable) amount of shipping cosmoline off the Vertex... it works fine.  

Utoole (www.utoole.com), which is local to me, has a good deal on a 6" 3-jaw and 8" mounting plate to fit an 8" RT... I think I paid around $150 for both.


----------



## Morgan RedHawk (Apr 17, 2015)

I bought an Interstate 8" 4 jaw plain back from Enco to use with mine.  With their free shipping and 20% off deal that they run from time to time, it was about 80 bucks total. I am planning on bolting it directly to the table without an adapter.  In the horizontal position, it should work out well, however in the vertical position, the amount the jaws can be opened is limited by the distance to the table.  In retrospect, a smaller chuck would probably have been more versatile when using the table vertically.  Something to keep in mind when selecting a chuck for it, I reckon.


----------



## GA Gyro (Apr 17, 2015)

There is a post somewhere, by DarkZero, where he suggests when using a RT in the horizontal position... he follows this set-up routine:
*Center the RT to the spindle, tighten bolts to mill table
*Center the chuck/plate to the RT, so it is concentric with the spindle
*Then recheck the part when chucked...

I have not ventured into using the RT vertically yet... however that is a good point about the chuck swing hitting the mill table.

Wish it would either rain or the sun come out... getting tired of this dismal weather.  OTOH... the pollen count has been lower for the last week.


----------

